# Making my 12' jon boat stable.



## Burger74 (Jul 14, 2010)

Do any of you guys that run the j boats have any tricks or advise for adding stability and buoyancy. My idea would be to add pontoons to the sides only not round pontoons more of a wide body kit look, making them the length of the boat and tapering to the bottom. Kind of like making it look like a bass boat... Making the boat wider than it is now. Well let me know what you folks think. I would love some suggestions. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

You need to make it wider at the bottom.  Being wider at the top isnt gonna do you any good.  Unfortunately there isnt much you can do that isnt cost prohibitive to a jon boat to get more stabilty.  It really is cheaper to buy a wider boat.


----------



## Burger74 (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah i started to look in to it and I guess you know what they say 
"were gonna need a bigger boat!"


----------



## jmrcdr (Jul 14, 2010)

*fish*

Fish sitting on your hind quarters in the floor of the boat-that is really about it.  I am in the same boat-I am looking for a good reservoir boat that is used.  every boat out there is a 1436 14 feet long and 36 inches across which is not that stable.  I weigh 200 and a guy that would fish with me a lot weighs 300 +.  An old Bomber style fiberglass style boat would be great, but is hard to find


----------



## JW2 (Jul 14, 2010)

If you fish it long enough, you'll get used to the stability of your boat. I have a 12 footer also, bun mine is heavily moded, and I sit on a 11 in ped. Just watch it when ya set the hook!


----------



## tyjohnston (Jul 14, 2010)

when i decked out my 14 ft. jon boat it made it alot more stable dont know why, but it did.


----------



## THERAKE (Jul 14, 2010)

My 1436 lowe was very stable.I sold it to buy a bass boat and have a 12 ft boat on my pond now and it is very unstable.I miss my 1436!I would say buy a bigger boat.Good luck!


----------



## Brine (Jul 14, 2010)

tyjohnston said:


> when i decked out my 14 ft. jon boat it made it alot more stable dont know why, but it did.



I'm guessing from the added weight.


----------



## Burger74 (Jul 15, 2010)

i really like my little boat me and my fishing buddy have gotten use to the wiggle of it but i am about to put a gas motor on it and my big rear end, trolling motor, batt., gear, and now the weight of the motor and gas tank im just want to make it safer cause thats alot to ask of a 12' j boat lol


----------

